
When Your Friends Have Money but You Don’t  - Concours
http://www.mint.com/blog/trends/rich-friends-09032010/
======
runT1ME
You know, it's not that I have friends who make a lot more money than I do,
it's the fact that I have friends with significantly different _spending
habits_.

We can both afford a nice restaurant out with our girlfriends, however, to me
it's ridiculous to pay a 150% markup on a bottle of wine, meanwhile, my friend
has ordered the hundred dollar appetizer and the bottle of Opus One. Of course
when the bill comes, "It's simpler to just split it even..."

 _sigh_

He makes more money than I do, but carries a lot more credit card debt than I
do too. I'm sure if we hung out more, I'd be in debt too...

------
gamble
Do you friends actually make more, or do you just _think_ they do based on an
opulent lifestyle? People see the trappings of wealth, but not the debt. They
assume everyone else is at least as responsible with money, because no one
ever mentions the crippling credit card debt, student loans, and mortgage that
are eating their friends alive.

------
dotBen
_Jaded by the fact that all articles on Mint Blog are simply written as
linkbait to get you to push visitors to their service_ , I would suggest that
this post is a 'poor mans' _(no pun intended)_ version of Rich Dad, Poor Dad
([http://www.amazon.com/Rich-Dad-Poor-Money-That-
ebook/dp/B000...](http://www.amazon.com/Rich-Dad-Poor-Money-That-
ebook/dp/B000FA5QEK/24781-20)).

If this advice interests you, check that book out for sure.

